

Img2xls – Convert images to colored cells in an Excel spreadsheet - Dobiasd
https://github.com/Dobiasd/img2xls

======
atourgates
I tried this out - but it looks like the images are squished. In a 600x422
image I tried, the columns were originally .03" in Excel. Adjusting them to
.1" seemed to fix the perspective.

I just want to alert people to a bug in this piece of software they'll
doubtless be using in mission-critical applications.

~~~
Dobiasd
Thanks. Up to now I only tested with Libre Office.

------
xtrumanx
Last time I came across this idea (2011) a I made my own version that rendered
to html. Upload an image, place each pixel's rgb value in a 2d array, send it
back to the client as a html table where each cell's background color is set
to a pixel's rgb value. It comes out looking blocky and I couldn't figure out
why.

Here it is:
[http://excelimagemaker.apphb.com/](http://excelimagemaker.apphb.com/)

Pretty sure Excel supports copy-pasting a table from the browser directly into
Excel so you can do that too and just set each cell's height and width to 1px
to see the image in Excel.

------
j_s
Back in the day, one way to 'protect' images online was to table/div-ize them.
This is apparently still a thing for email and web ads:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4442041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4442041)

------
bcraven
More than 3 colours? This isn't a patch on Matt Parker's RGB spreadsheet
maker: [http://www.think-maths.co.uk/spreadsheet](http://www.think-
maths.co.uk/spreadsheet)

~~~
Dobiasd
No, it uses up to 55 custom colors.

~~~
bcraven
Precisely, 55 is more than 3

------
fl0wenol
This is a cute hack, but why? (Mostly because it doesn't take into
consideration using text glyphs _inside_ each cell and a second color to add
texture)

Come on, let's go full libaa!

------
igallina
where is this useful ?

~~~
Dobiasd
Nowhere, that's the point. :)

------
bitwize
Isn't the continued use of the Lenna image considered rape culture or
somethjng nowadays?

~~~
Dobiasd
Perhaps we should start to use more up-to-date images of her? :)
[http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/lennapg/](http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/lennapg/)

